# Tojiro 270mm ITK Bread Knife vs MAC Superior Bread Knife 10.5 Inch



## ruscal (May 5, 2011)

Tojiro 270mm ITK Bread Knife 
vs 
MAC Superior Bread Knife 10.5 Inch

does anyone have any experience with either or both of these knives?

any reason to pick one more than the other?

or a different knife i should look at instead?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I've used the MAC for, oh, nearly 10 years and think it is superb!


----------



## potato42 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Mac is a fine knife and has garnered many rave reviews, often considered the best until güde bread knife became popular. The Tojiro ITK is a knife that was created due to demand for excellent performance at a reasonable price. The ITK moniker being assigned is a reference to the "In the Kitchen" section of knifeforums. A lot of input went into the design of the knife, and by all accounts it is an excellent choice. Given the fact that the Tojiro is cheaper, that's what I would recommend. I'm certain either one would serve you fine and you're not going to have buyers remorse either way.

One significant thing to note is that right now the Tojiro ITK bread knife is out of stock. If you need a knife now, buy the Mac.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Pete's right.  The MAC is a great knife.  It glides through even the toughest bagels.  As with all bread knives, sharpening is problematic.

It's currently on sale (?!) for $80 at CKTG (elsewhere too, as far as I know).  Whether any bread/cake knife is worth $80 is another question.  The Victorinox (Forschner) is quite good for less than half the price.

Cook's Illustrated did a comparo about a year ago.  They liked 10" Wusthof Classic best, and rated the 10" Victorinox Fibrox just below it.  They rated the MAC fifth -- a Viking and a 14" Fibrox were third and fourth -- downgrading it for slipping on a tomato and a bagel.  They're nuts.

FWIW, I don't recommend using a serrated knife for slicing tomatoes or meats.  No matter how new and how sharp, they leave a ragged cut compared to a sharp, "fine" (i.e., non-serrated) edge.  Of course, some people use serrated knives for all sorts of things because they remain functional even after their dull.  But far better to learn to sharpen your fine-edged knives, and reserve the serrated knife for what it does best. 

Thus endeth the sermon.

Based on experience with other peoples', I've thought the MACs were the best of breed for quite some time.  Better even than the Gudes, which IMO, are over-hyped and way overpriced.  Bought a MAC a few months ago, and love, love, love it, while Linda -- my wife -- may love it even more. 

BDL


----------



## ruscal (May 5, 2011)

thanks for the advice guys

i've gone for the Mac - ordered from korin france (i'm UK), waiting for it to be delivered from Japan..(!)

i always used to use a scalloped knife to slice tomatoes. that is until very recently when i bought a Tojiro DP Santoku. i wasn't super impressed with how sharp it was out of the box, but after about 15-20 minutes on a 1000 grit whetstone i managed to put a half decent edge on it. wanting to play with it and not really having a reason to, i used this knife to half some baby plum tomatoes that i was going to pan fry for breakfast. the thing is like a freakin laser. no more will i be using a scalloped knife to slice tomatoes....


----------

